# Representing Shrewsbury



## BeneJ (Sep 4, 2018)

I've abandoned hardware all together and am now a musician entirely in the box (although I'm a sucker for a good out-of-tune upright!)

As an 8Dio V8P member with plenty of Spitfire strings and Vienna Symphonic solo woodwinds; I officially have more software instruments than sense. I'm working on making this kind of thing:


----------



## chrisr (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi BeneJ - fun track! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pmountford (Sep 4, 2018)

Welcome fellow Salopian...(assuming your Shrewsbury is UK based?)


----------



## BeneJ (Sep 4, 2018)

pmountford said:


> Welcome fellow Salopian...(assuming your Shrewsbury is UK based?)



Prononounced "Shroosbury", not Shrowsbury, no less : )

Wow - you have an impressive body of work, Mr. Mountford.


----------



## chrisr (Sep 4, 2018)

Wow another one! This is looking dangerously like we might have to meet for a beer and talk shop sometime. We're in Belle Vue - only been here for two years now and didn't previously have any connections to the town but so far it's been pretty good.


----------



## BeneJ (Sep 4, 2018)

chrisr said:


> Wow another one! This is looking dangerously like we might have to meet for a beer and talk shop sometime. We're in Belle Vue - only been here for two years now and didn't previously have any connections to the town but so far it's been pretty good.


Hey Chris - sounds like a plan : )


----------



## pmountford (Sep 4, 2018)

@BeneJ I would have liked your comment if you had left it at 'Wow - you have an impressive body..'


----------



## BeneJ (Sep 4, 2018)

pmountford said:


> @BeneJ I would have liked your comment if you had left it at 'Wow - you have an impressive body..'



I'm sure the two are not mutually exclusive


----------



## chrisr (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey everyone - Phil, Bene & I have been PM-ing about how awesome the west midlands is, and have decided to meet for a drink later this month (date yet to be decided) to discuss this and other things. So if there are any more WM lurkers out there who fancy joining us, likely in Shrewsbury, a town so awesome it has not one but TWO covered shopping centres, then please speak up!


----------



## NoamL (Sep 5, 2018)

Great creative track! Welcome to VIC.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 5, 2018)

About an hour (and a bit) down the road in Hereford. Cleary the west midlands is becoming the epicentre of the industry. Who needs LA.


----------



## pmountford (Sep 5, 2018)

At this rate we may need to ask admin to create a new WM sub forum...


----------



## I like music (Sep 5, 2018)

Was in Shrew(Shrow)sbury a couple of days ago. I live ten minutes up the road.


----------



## BeneJ (Sep 5, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Great creative track! Welcome to VIC.



Thank you! Wish I’d joined this forum years ago!


----------



## chrisr (Sep 5, 2018)

Hurray!! Alex (If you can be arsed to drive up...) and ILM (you really have no excuse) come and join us for a drink! How does Fri 21st Sept suit?

Anymore locals (or vaguely locals) lurking here? If so, come and say hello regardless of age/ability/industry experience etc... always good to meet people with similar interests... especially as we share a common connection of not living in that there London (or LA). To be fair, I did previously live in London for a good while... but I can assure you that the various suburbs of London can each only lay claim to a single covered shopping centre at most. Disappointing.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Sep 5, 2018)

chrisr said:


> I can assure you that the various suburbs of London can each only lay claim to a single covered shopping centre at most. Disappointing.


And no really decent Roman ruins, either!


----------



## BeneJ (Sep 5, 2018)

chrisr said:


> How does Fri 21st Sept suit



Sorry, I work on Friday evenings  
Is Saturday 29th any good?

I won’t be offended if you decide to meet up without me!


----------



## chrisr (Sep 5, 2018)

Yep fine for me. @pmountford ?


----------



## rollasoc (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm in Shrewsbury too... 
Could be up for a meet up too.
Small world, but I wouldn't want to paint it!


----------



## chrisr (Sep 6, 2018)

So looks like we're now planning to meet at the Abbey on Monkmoor rd on weds 26th evening. 7.30-8 ish?? Come and join us rollasoc


----------



## pmountford (Sep 6, 2018)

Do we need to wear a brown robe?


----------



## chrisr (Sep 6, 2018)

I'll be the one who's plainly super-glued his hair back on after pulling out what little remains this morning... (*not the best of mornings...).


----------



## rollasoc (Sep 6, 2018)

chrisr said:


> So looks like we're now planning to meet at the Abbey on Monkmoor rd on weds 26th evening. 7.30-8 ish?? Come and join us rollasoc


I will add it to my diary.


----------



## rollasoc (Sep 6, 2018)

pmountford said:


> Do we need to wear a brown robe?


I have the appropriate monks haircut, if that helps.


----------



## BeneJ (Sep 6, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Great creative track! Welcome to VIC.


Cheers Noam! 
Your Jamaji score is amazing - I can only aspire to achieve such drama and realism myself!


----------



## NoamL (Sep 6, 2018)

So can I!  that track was written by Henry Jackman, I only recreated it with virtual instruments. He is indeed great!


----------



## BeneJ (Sep 6, 2018)

NoamL said:


> So can I!  that track was written by Henry Jackman, I only recreated it with virtual instruments. He is indeed great!


Oh I see, so where’s one of yours?


----------



## NoamL (Sep 6, 2018)

Wish I could share but most of the music I write is under NDA  I am on an album of trailer music coming soon though!!


----------



## I like music (Sep 7, 2018)

Next few weeks I'm traveling, but after that, would be keen for a Shrops meet-up


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 10, 2018)

Nuts. I can't make that date. And I was seriously considering the drive as (a) You have to drive at least an hour away from Hereford for anything interesting and (b) I've never heard anyone, in real life, in front of my face, say the words "Kontakt" and "Spitfire Audio." I wanted that experience.

If you set another date for a second meet, I'd massively appreciate a heads up in this thread. In the meantime, I shall retire back to Hereford: A town with a single covered shopping area, home to Wilco, Sports Direct and Poundland.
A


----------



## BeneJ (Sep 10, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> I've never heard anyone, in real life, in front of my face, say the words "Kontakt" and "Spitfire Audio."



Haha! Next time, we'll accommodate everybody's location and availability (assuming this one isn't too disastrous). I often find that discussions about Kontakt with musicians who don't know what Kontakt is, inevitably result in them saying: "you've spent HOW MUCH??"


----------



## chrisr (Sep 10, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> If you set another date for a second meet, I'd massively appreciate a heads up in this thread.
> A



yeah of course, no probs Alex 



BeneJ said:


> you've spent HOW MUCH?



I know folks that have spent eye watering amounts of money on bits of wood and metal. In fact many pro musicians have their instruments on a 'permanent loan' basis because the value/price of such things can sometimes be so far in excess of what the player could reasonably afford!


----------

